# Platy not acting quite "right"



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

She is hanging around under my little "hollow log cave" and stays near the bottom. She has a small white patch on one side of her head. Her front fins are tattered because my other platies and guppies are picking on her. Is there anything I can do? Oh all my water parameters are normal. She hasn't quite acted right since I got her about 2 1/2 weeks ago but now she is acting worse. She swims fine and otherwise looks healthy but when she comes to the surface she is picked on by the other fishes.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Any chance you could post your water parameters please?

Does the white patch look like fungus? It could be the result of an injury or from being picked on by other fish if they have hurt her while doing so. 

Is the platy female? What is your male/female ratio? With livebearers if there aren't enough females to "share" the advances of the males the females can become very stressed and hide a lot.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Here are some pictures I took a few minutes ago as you can see she hovers near the bottom while the 2 other platies stay near the top and middle. The glass is a little dirty so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I believe it is them picking on her. It might have been my male guppy mating with her before I got some female guppies. I have 3 female platies and one male swordtail as well as 2 male guppies and 2 females and one female balloon molly. 
Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrites 0ppm

I don't have the kit to test the others. I need to get a master test kit soon though.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Does anyone know what is wrong with her or what I could do for her?


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

It doesn't look like she was picked on, It looks like bad water conditions or fungus. Are those white patches like fluffy or anything? In the pics it just looks like her skin lost colour in those places but I can't be sure....


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

It's not fuzzy or fungus looking. Her skin is thin there and scales are missing.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Lindsey88 said:


> It's not fuzzy or fungus looking. Her skin is thin there and scales are missing.


 You haven't had her for that long right? Did she always have those white patches or did this just happen? ... What about your other fish? Have you seen them picking on her? This is odd :? I've never seen anything like that... It looks pretty painful.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

It's pretty strange because even my guppies pick on her. She hasn't had them since I got her they appeared about 1 week after I got her. All my other fish are healthy and none are picked on besides her.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
what is the sex of the other fish ?
is she the only female in there ?
looks like scar tissue to me,however i could be wrong.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

The other fish are 2 male and 2 female guppies, 2 other female platies, one female balloon molly and one male swordtail.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hmmm,don't get why they are picking on her,
could just be a dominance thing,
a long shot here.....................would it be possible to
take the fish out(all of them) change the tank around a little
and re-introduce them again,this has worked for
agression in other fish.


----------

